# Vous vous vouvoyez entre vous ?



## Tsporting

Comment demander à 2 personnes s'ils se vouvoient ou s'ils se tutoient entre eux.

Est-ce que vous vous vouvoyez entre vous ou vous vous tutoyez???

Merci


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour , et bienvenue 

Oui, c'est cela.

Mais pour éviter cette phrase avec tellement de "vou", on peut raccourcir : 

Vous vous tutoyez?


----------



## Tsporting

Ah bon? merci, j'étais perdue là-dessus.


----------



## Maître Capello

À noter d'ailleurs que le _entre vous_ est redondant puisque le verbe pronominal est déjà réciproque.


----------



## Tsporting

très juste, merci


----------



## Roméo31

A noter que certains emploient encore (y compris sur certains forums de langue française),  mais sur le mode badin, _ voussoyer _pour _vouvoyer... _ Voussoyer, défendu par Littré (qui condamnait _vouvoyer), est noté _vieilli.


----------



## Nanon

À noter également qu'on dira volontiers _vous vous dites vous_ au lieu de _vous vous vouvoyez_. Sans la triple répétition, c'est quand même plus facile .


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est en effet une autre solution plus facile à prononcer, mais ce n'est pas quelque chose que je dirais spontanément. Je crois que j'en resterais à _Vous vous vouvoyez ?_ même si ma langue a toutes les chances de fourcher.


----------



## Roméo31

J'éviterais, pour ma part, une telle allitération !


----------



## Maître Capello

Et que diriez-vous donc dans ce cas ?


----------



## Roméo31

La même chose que Michelvar : _Vous vous tutoyez ?_


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, d'accord, je préférerais aussi dire cela, mais il s'agit du sens opposé. Je vous demandais en fait comment vous demanderiez s'ils se vouvoient et non s'ils se tutoient.


----------



## Roméo31

Le but de la question à poser étant de savoir si certaines personnes se vouvoient ou se tutoient, il est bien évident que j'obtiendrai une réponse qui m'informera parfaitement à ce sujet si je demande Vous vous tutoyez ? OU _Vous tutoyez-vous ?
(Vous tutoyez-vous ?  Non. ==> _Je sais que les personnes se vouvoient_.
 "        "          "       Oui.   ==> _Je sais qu'elles se tutoient.)

Je ne suis donc pas obligé de dire :  _Vous vous vouvoyez ?  _(_vou vou vou v_ !). Même Racine n'est pas allé aussi loin !

_
_


----------



## Maître Capello

Vous esquivez le problème…  Imaginons alors une autre situation : un ami vous dit que lui et sa femme se vouvoient et vous lui répondez :

_Quoi ! Vous vous vouvoyez ?!_

Si vous ne diriez pas une telle chose, que répondriez-vous à la place ?


----------



## Roméo31

sJe n'esquive rien, mais vous voulez, à tout prix, me faire dire que je dirais  _Vous vous vouvoyez ?_
alors que je ne dirais pas cela et tournerais la difficulté !

En ce qui concerne votre ex., je peux dire par ex. à mon ami : _Ah bon !  Vous ne vous tutoyez donc pas ?!  _OU
_Ah bon ? Vos parents aussi se vouvoyaient ? OU Ah bon !  Vous ne vous tutoyez donc pas ?! Et pourquoi ?   _Etc.

Maître Capello, pourquoi une telle insistance ?   Vous ne me ferez pas dire qqch. que je ne dirais pas spontanément ni naturellement, alors même que je peux m'exprimer autrement (en évitant cette très importante allitération et la réalisation du risque que ma langue - comme la vôtre : cf. votre message n° 8 - ne fourche !).


----------



## Logospreference-1

En nous exerçant un peu à l'avance nous devrions tous y arriver :
Niveau 1 : _Vous vouvoyez-vous [z'] entre vous [z'] ou vous tutoyez-vous ?_
Niveau 2 :_ Entre vous vous vouvoyez-vous [z'] ou vous tutoyez-vous ?_
Niveau 3 :_ Vous vous vouvoyez [z'] entre vous [z'] ou vous vous tutoyez ?_
Niveau 4 : _Entre vous vous vous vouvoyez [z'] ou vous vous tutoyez ?_


----------



## Roméo31




----------

